# something keeps going wrong



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

sorry if this in wrong place........feel free to move it...........i keep going really really strange and i say and do things that i wouldn't normally say or do and i've lost a few friends and my brain can't cope  my brain can't cope with anything no more i dunno what i done to loose so many friends sometimes i wanna run away and i always seem to think people are out to get me why can't i trust anyone? i'm just so confused i dunno if this is a pointless post or not it probs is but i'm to confused to tell :S


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

You're not alone - our friends and others get scared when we act anxious or confused and most people don't seem to want to stick around. When I put myself in their place, I understand it better.
Try reading through this forum and you'll probably see that your symptoms have been expressed here by someone else. Cheers, BG


----------

